# 2ndplace = the 1st loser



## tequiladoug (Oct 24, 2008)

me=bikeman jersey













and 3rd = the 2nd loser


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice work!  What kind of race was it?


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nice work!  What kind of race was it?



:beer:

thanks..they were all Expert SS XC


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Impressive! :beer:


----------

